# Craiglist Funnies - Firewood for sale :)



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like a good price 

http://worcester.craigslist.org/grd/1114181892.html

Its funny how folks in hoidy toidy land think sometimes.

Not disagrein its a nice tree, but to spend $1000 to solve someones problem?? ppppllllleeeeeaaaassssseee


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 9, 2009)

They should have sold it 8 years ago.....


----------



## Slow1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Can't even be 1/4 cord in that thing...


----------



## fossil (Apr 9, 2009)

Their intent is to sell it as a live, intact tree...not cut up for firewood.  If you've ever priced Japanese Maples as landscape trees you'll recognize that as a pretty reasonable asking price.  Certainly there would be non-trivial costs invloved in moving it, but they recognize that.  As for paying people to solve their problems, well, I sold more than $13,000.00 worth of "stuff" on eBay...all stuff out of closets or my garage that we just didn't need or want anymore.  All the people who bought that stuff were paying me money to solve my problem.  Happens all the time.  Rick


----------



## billb3 (Apr 9, 2009)

that tree's current root system doesn't exactly lend itself to a successful transplant.
It's proxomity to the foundation doesn't exactly lend itself to getting transplanting equipment at it, either.

Who in thier right mind plants any tree that close to a house ?
I think that should have been moved a bit longer ago than 8 years.


Firewood.

I bet I could find a better candidate for transplanting  on a tree farm somewhere.

Roger Williams Park Zoo wanted some  mature fig trees from my back yard.
They never came up with the money to move them.
I didn't even want anything for them.

I've tried to let Winter kill the darned things and they keep coming back.
20 foot tall fig trees are a PITA to try to keep  alive in New England.
I don't even like figs.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 9, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> Their intent is to sell it as a live, intact tree...not cut up for firewood.  If you've ever priced Japanese Maples as landscape trees you'll recognize that as a pretty reasonable asking price.  Certainly there would be non-trivial costs invloved in moving it, but they recognize that.  As for paying people to solve their problems, well, I sold more than $13,000.00 worth of "stuff" on eBay...all stuff out of closets or my garage that we just didn't need or want anymore.  All the people who bought that stuff were paying me money to solve my problem.  Happens all the time.  Rick



I sort of agree with ya Rick...one mans junk is another mans gold.
Thread is probably more pertinant to folks here in Masschusetts who get the "harvaaaaaadddd" thing


----------



## Stevebass4 (Apr 9, 2009)

i though Japanese Maples were very low trees - my dad has one that is beautiful


----------



## Jags (Apr 9, 2009)

fossil said:
			
		

> All the people who bought that stuff were paying me money to solve my problem.



Yeah, but considering your age, it was probably all _antique_ stuff.

<<ducks and runs for cover

.
.
.
.It was a JOKE
.
.
.
REALLY!


----------



## fossil (Apr 9, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> i though Japanese Maples were very low trees - my dad has one that is beautiful



Prob'ly a dwarf.  We had one (a dwarf Japanese Maple) in our front yard in Virginia and it was stunning.  Rick


----------



## fossil (Apr 9, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> fossil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, some of it really was, Pokey.  But to us, it had just become excess baggage.  It was fascinating to auction stuff there.  Some things just blew my mind as to what people were willing to pay for them.  I think I only ever listed one or two items that got no bids.  People will buy anything if you can reach a wide enough market.  I sold stuff to folks in Australia, France, England, Canada, Germany, Brazil, Macau, Netherlands, Mexico, and all over the US of A.  It was a kick, it was a way to get rid of a lot of stuff, a way to interact with some interesting people, and get some pretty good $$$ for the junk we wanted to get rid of.  Haven't been active on there for quite some time, but I can remember when I had something like 14 auctions in progress.  Garage was set up as a photo studio/shipping department.  Great entertainment.  Rick


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 9, 2009)

Do note that the tree is most likely in the beetle quarantine zone so might cost even a bit more if it can be done at all to get it out of there.


----------



## newstove (Apr 10, 2009)

Nope, Harvard is outside the beetle zone.

Still, whoever tries it - good luck with that. ;-)


----------



## iceman (Apr 10, 2009)

well here is another one who is cheaper...... damn people in mass
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/for/1097887449.html


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Apr 10, 2009)

iceman said:
			
		

> well here is another one who is cheaper...... damn people in mass
> http://westernmass.craigslist.org/for/1097887449.html



Gotta give you credit, that post was much better than mine.
NOt a bad deal, only $900 and right next to the house.
LOL


----------



## newstove (Apr 10, 2009)

This says it all:

"If you get a few of your buddies together I will get a few of mine and we will help you cut them down."

You know that will come with a few cases of beer to keep everyone from getting thirsty.

I see some Darwin awards in the making...


----------



## CowboyAndy (Apr 10, 2009)

Some people are seriously delusional. Under any other circumstances you would have to PAY a tree service that much to cut it down, and they want someone to PAY THEM to take it...

There is a craigslist thread over at arboristsite.com filled with postings like that. It never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 10, 2009)

I used to work landscaping while going through college...we sold japanese maples there possibly of the dwarf variety).  The owners had one growing near the house and it was a very nice little tree.  Not $1000 nice, but nce.

The trees as 5-6' saplings sold for like $50-60 I think.  Course this was in New York State and it was more than 8 years ago so that probably explains the cost differential.


----------



## mbcijim (Apr 10, 2009)

On the ebay thing.  I bought a building that the owner had left 20-30 cases of perfume in it.  Nothing nice.  Something your 80 year old great grandmother would put on.  I want to say 100-150 bottles per case.

I put it on ebay - $29.99 buy it now or $9.99 to bid.  Well if you bid on it, the buy it now part went away (this was a couple years ago, not sure if it is the same way now).  Well the ebayers bid it up to $130 a case!   I loved it.  It was probably still a good buy for them because it was only $1/bottle or so, but still I would have sold it for $29.99.


----------



## Brian VT (Apr 10, 2009)

And another... http://burlington.craigslist.org/zip/1116103682.html


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 10, 2009)

Brian VT said:
			
		

> And another... http://burlington.craigslist.org/zip/1116103682.html





> this tree is 14foot around


I wonder if he means diameter or circumference?  I'm thinking the latter.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 10, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Brian VT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep 53.5 in. a cross no problem!


----------



## mayhem (Apr 10, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Brian VT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The ad does say around.  That means circumference.

Does oak even get to grow to a 14' diameter?


----------



## CowboyAndy (Apr 13, 2009)

mayhem said:
			
		

> LLigetfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that would be a pretty damn big tree!


----------



## TreePapa (Apr 14, 2009)

Brian VT said:
			
		

> The ad does say around.  That means circumference.
> 
> Does oak even get to grow to a 14' diameter?



California Live Oak does. This site:

http://www.allsands.com/science/liveoaktrees_set_gn.htm

claims "best specimen today is 120 feet high and 28 feet in diameter. The leaf spread on this tree is over 103 feet."

Of course, one thing Calif. Live Oak don't do is grow straight and tall. The ones I've seen probably couldn't yield a board more than 8 feet long (if you cut 'em ... it's illegal in many areas to cut CA Live Oak. And they nearly always wider in the crown than they are tall, or at least, than the height of the trunk.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Slow1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Keeping with the original subject...

http://newlondon.craigslist.org/hsh/1116954949.html

I rather like his statement regarding his willingness to consider a lower price for the wood...

"The price for an 8-foot bed is non-negoitable. For less cash I would rather burn it in my yard and dance around it in my speedo."


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 15, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> Keeping with the original subject...
> 
> http://newlondon.craigslist.org/hsh/1116954949.html
> 
> ...



It would almost be worth offering him less cash just to see if he would burn it in his yard and dance around it in his speedo.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd offer him more cash to do that, as long as I could put it on youtube


----------



## CowboyAndy (May 1, 2009)

http://plattsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/1141407753.html
fire wood trees for sale - $70 (ly mt)
Reply to: sale-m8gjy-1141407753@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-04-26, 6:22PM EDT


I have a few trees I cut down 6" and less about a cord I think. you have to cut it up the rest and there is lots of kindling

    * Location: ly mt
    * it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1141407753



They cut down a few 6" trees and want YOU to pay THEM for it??? And I'm sorry, but it takes more than "a few" 6" trees to make a cord.


----------



## TreePapa (Aug 20, 2009)

Here's a new C/L funny. Not firewood, but someone is apparently selling an "Angel Grinder" ... I wonder how many fit on the head of a pin:

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/1330566970.html

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 23, 2009)

Another that didn't like the quotes the pros. gave them... :roll: 

http://burlington.craigslist.org/zip/1337758706.html


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 23, 2009)

Nothing to do with wood but something you could feed the person that comes to cut your trees down for free. If you want to poison them.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/zip/1337593006.html


----------



## fespo (Aug 23, 2009)

Not bad for 18 months, what a deal 


http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/grd/1338240717.html


----------



## LLigetfa (Aug 23, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Nothing to do with wood but something you could feed the person that comes to cut your trees down for free. If you want to poison them.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/zip/1337593006.html


Flagged.  What was it?


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Aug 25, 2009)

> If you are in the Lexington area or willing to travel and cut down 2 trees for free or at a nominal cost (if reselling the wood) then please contact me at (617) 752-1051. The backyard is large enough to provide clearance for dropping the tree and cutting the wood.
> 
> One of the trees most likely requires special equipment such as an aerial lift as it is in proximity to the house. Please see picture below.



So need specialist equipment, but if I want to sell the wood, I have to to pay you?


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Aug 25, 2009)

CarbonNeutral said:
			
		

> > If you are in the Lexington area or willing to travel and cut down 2 trees for free or at a nominal cost (if reselling the wood) then please contact me at (617) 752-1051. The backyard is large enough to provide clearance for dropping the tree and cutting the wood.
> >
> > One of the trees most likely requires special equipment such as an aerial lift as it is in proximity to the house. Please see picture below.
> 
> ...



Thats Lexington for you


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 26, 2009)

Brian VT said:
			
		

> Another that didn't like the quotes the pros. gave them... :roll:
> 
> http://burlington.craigslist.org/zip/1337758706.html



They've been posting that ad for months now.  :lol:


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 26, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Brian VT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


]

My wife is doing a triathlon up that way this weekend.  Maybe I'll take the trailer and a chainsaw so that I have something to do.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 26, 2009)

If you're really bored, you could swing by our place and toss a few rounds on the lawn and I'll toss you a few beers.  :lol: 

Seriously though. Best of luck to your wife. And here's to hoping the weather holds out.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks, and don't worry about me, I drink beer in all weather.  Especially, some of those fine VT products.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Sep 6, 2009)

> Fire wood 700 cubic feet (approx.) - $400 (Holden)
> Date: 2009-09-01, 9:40AM EDT
> Reply to: sale-eqdpp-1352903467@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 700 cubic feet (approx) of cut and split pine. Heating equivalent of about 5 - 6 cords of hardwood. Perfect for person with out door wood burning furnace. You pick up



Lets see, 700/128 = 5.5 cords

BTUs of pine = 14 mill per cord
BTUs of maple = 24 mill per cord

So 5.5 cords of pine = 3.2 cords of maple on a BTU basis

So actually, if it's really 700 cu feet, $400 isn't terrible, but you have to move it. AND, we all know that pine will turn your stove pink and your chimney will move to Mongolia.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Oct 2, 2009)

Today's


> For Sale.....17 cords of firewood - dried for 9 months......7 cords are cut and split - the rest is fireplace size, but not split.....all hardwood, ie, oak, maple, cherry and apple.
> The whole load is selling for $3,000. If 4 or more cords are purchased, the price is $200 per load........no delivery.



$176/cord, only 7 cords of which could be dry, 10 cords just in rounds, and you need to pickup. Pass.


----------



## Nonprophet (Oct 2, 2009)

An even better deal--you get the firewood AND the rotting tarps and pallets too!!


----------



## CowboyAndy (Oct 2, 2009)

Nonprophet said:
			
		

> An even better deal--you get the firewood AND the rotting tarps and pallets too!!




ya, about that...


no.


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Oct 4, 2009)

This one's just plain concerning:



> medical for firewood (newton)
> 
> Date: 2009-10-03, 9:27AM EDT
> Reply to: sale-unjgb-140570@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]
> ...


----------



## moosetrek (Oct 5, 2009)

Love them super-duty mini trucks...  Never figure out how to get a whole cord in my 3/4 ton long bed truck, but he gets one in a Mazda - with room to spare.  Must be because a cord of pine is so much smaller than a cord of real wood.

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/for/1399179872.html


----------

